# English Shepherd farm dog



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Who has them do they do good with goats? How much training do you have to put into them? Im trying to find something that can help protect the goats. And found this bred sounds very interesting i love the smaller size. The only thing i dont like is they do have herding need in them. But the way it looks some are more better at guarding and some are better at herding so if i find a good breeder they might help me pick a perfect pup. Anyway any and all info welcome on them please...


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I take care of a herd of dairy goats for thir owners when they are away and they have 3 English Sheps-1-Abby is wonderful! the best dog ever next to my Aussies -the other 2 however have to be kenneled as they chase and bite the goaties and the poultry. All three were raised together-Abby just has a different personality-all 3 are wonderful in temperaments with people .


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So doing more research into them. I want the old line they were bred to help around the farm and only herd if needed. The need to chase and bite tells me someone bred border collie or some other blood in them. Alot depends on which lines are in them. Do they have registration papers?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I was told on here that you really want to stay away from a herding dog so I"m not very helpful i know lol..but good luck..


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

But there not a herding dog at least from what i read. There a farm dog that well be with you doing choirs. The only time they herd is if something is wrong. The goats get out or there in the wrong pen. There mostly a dog that has your back. Here is the main site i found http://www.farmcollie.com/ yes there is some mixed breeds on this site.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A good Border Collie ( well trained ) will not chase and doesnt bite to just bite. The dog will always be there with you and can surely be taught to hand you things , or bring you things too 
And be the perfect herding dog to bring those goaties to another field or even put them into a pen and lock the gate behind them.
Why wouldnt you want a Border Collie ?
Just curious.
I have chickens and the goats and they all can be out with my dogs and no one gets bit or chased regardless.
Only one dog cannot be loose with the chickens .
I have six Border Collies , they will turn into their herding mode only when asked and specifically told that "its OK" to herd the animal.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Becouse the need to herd is to strong i want a farm dog not a herding dog. And there way to much energy for me. I would get a Sheltie before i would get a Border collie. Thats just me thought lol.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

We have an English shepherd who is just turning 6 months old. She has been herding the chickens since she was about 3 months old. She loves to help with the goats, but is starting to do more than I want her to, so I think I need to spend some more time with her on basic commands.

I haven't ever trained a dog for this type of thing before, but we had an English Shepherd for 5 years and didn't even know it. We got her from the pound. She was the best dog ever! When we got her we lived in the city and so she was older when we moved out to our farm. We never had to teach her anything, she just taught herself. 

They are a wonderful breed and great companions and protectors (of their people) as well as farm workers. They do not have as strong of a herding instinct as a Border Collie, but they are good herders. They are just better at stopping when you want them to. There are not a lot of them around, but their numbers are increasing. I searched for 2-3 months before finding a litter in our state. In my searching, I found that many breeders do a type of "personality" test. I know that isn't the right thing to call it, but I don't know what it is called. Anyways, the whole purpose is to match the puppies strengths with what the purchasers are looking for in a dog. Should be very helpful in finding one to suit your needs. The site you posted is a great site. I recommend you check out the list of breeders and find a couple near you to talk to.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

pennyspasture said:


> We have an English shepherd who is just turning 6 months old. She has been herding the chickens since she was about 3 months old. She loves to help with the goats, but is starting to do more than I want her to, so I think I need to spend some more time with her on basic commands.
> 
> I haven't ever trained a dog for this type of thing before, but we had an English Shepherd for 5 years and didn't even know it. We got her from the pound. She was the best dog ever! When we got her we lived in the city and so she was older when we moved out to our farm. We never had to teach her anything, she just taught herself.
> They are a wonderful breed and great companions and protectors (of their people) as well as farm workers. They do not have as strong of a herding instinct as a Border Collie, but they are good herders. They are just better at stopping when you want them to. There are not a lot of them around, but their numbers are increasing. I searched for 2-3 months before finding a litter in our state. In my searching, I found that many breeders do a type of "personality" test. I know that isn't the right thing to call it, but I don't know what it is called. Anyways, the whole purpose is to match the puppies strengths with what the purchasers are looking for in a dog. Should be very helpful in finding one to suit your needs. The site you posted is a great site. I recommend you check out the list of breeders and find a couple near you to talk to.


Nice to meet another ES Owner. Ive been talking with a nice lady that owns Cimarron English Shepherds. She thanks im a perfect mach for the old time Shoemann line which is practically gone but she is trying to bring it back. I plan on helping her breing them back. There alot more like a lgd with just a drop of herding in them to help if needed. There are alot of different lines out there. Sounds like your first one was out of the shoemann line the new one must be out of one that wants to herd more. Do you have Reg on you dog?
Here is an awesome group http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/esfarmdog/ Look in files the first one ES lines click on it. It talks about the different lines


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm part of an LGD group on Facebook so I asked what their thoughts are - the general consensus (which was my first thought as well) is that they make great all-around farm dogs but probably not something you leave with the livestock in the way that you would an LGD because while they are don't have as much of a prey drive, they still *do* have one and can't be fully trusted not to act on that.


----------

